# New G4 bruyant?



## rockindé (1 Octobre 2003)

La gamme de G4 est-elle bruyante par rapport/comparer à un iMac G3 CD, mon équipement actuel?







1,25 GHz
PowerPC G4 à 1,25 GHz
1 Mo de cache N3
256 Mo de mémoire DDR333
Disque Ultra ATA de 80 Go
Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Modem interne 56K

2x1,25 GHz
Double PowerPC G4 à 1,25 GHz
2 Mo de cache N3 par processeur
256 Mo de mémoire DDR333
Disque Ultra ATA de 80 Go
Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Modem interne 56K 	

2x1,25 GHz SuperDrive
Double PowerPC G4 à 1,25 GHz
2 Mo de cache N3 par processeur
512 Mo de mémoire DDR333
Disque Ultra ATA de 80 Go
Graveur DVD-R/CD-RW
ATI Radeon 9000 Pro
64 Mo de mémoire vidéo DDR
Modem interne 56K

G4 Vs G5 lequel est le plus bruyant, pour pouvoir télécharger la nuit.Je dors non loin de mon ordinateur... 
Merci d' avance de vos réponses


----------



## ederntal (1 Octobre 2003)

G4 vs iMac G3 cd =&gt; je pense PMG4 un peu plus bruyant
G4 vs G5 =&gt; G5 moins bruyant

Le bruit du G4 semble quand même pas trop affreux, en tout cas moins que la génération d'il y a un an!

M'enfin si tu dors vraiment juste a coté je te conseil l'iMac G4 (ou un portable) qui est réputé pour son silence...

Mais si c'est en téléchargement la nuit, n'importe quel mac ne fait pas de bruit en veille...


----------



## JPTK (1 Octobre 2003)

> Mais si c'est en téléchargement la nuit, n'importe quel mac ne fait pas de bruit en veille...



Je crois que je vais encore en apprendre une ce soir... tu peux continuer de DL en veille ???  Ca ne suspend pas l'acticité du système ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je ne sais pas, je ne sais jamais si mon PM 1 Ghz (FW 800) fait un bruit équivalent au 1,25... si oui, sache qu'il fait autant de bruit qu'un imac 333... rien de vraiment dérangeant quoi... si c'est le silence complet ds la pièce tu risques de bien l'entendre qd même, sous la table il se fait oublier...
Enfin bon si tu as déjà dormit à côté d'un frigo, tu peux dormir sans risques à côté d'un PM


----------



## Franzosx (1 Octobre 2003)

perso, mon PM QS 733 fait plus de bruit que le frigo
lol


----------



## JPTK (1 Octobre 2003)

Bah t'as pas fait le changement d'alim ?


----------



## decoris (5 Octobre 2003)

le G4 fait BCP plus de bruit qu'un imac CD!!!

j'ai mon imac 266 dans une pièce, et mon PM G4 deux pièces plus loin.... a égale distance entre les deux, tu n'entends que le G4! faut vraiment être tout pres de l'imac pour l'entendre plus que le G4, qui fait bcp plus de bruit...


----------



## yoyo (5 Octobre 2003)

;-)

De toute façon un PowerMac fait trop de bruit pour télécharger
des fichiers durant la nuit. J'ai mon Dual G4 dans la chambre à coucher et ma femme râle quand elle veux se coucher et faire la sieste l'après-midi.

C'est insupportable pour dormir, idem pour le G5, ca fait bien assez de bruit pour t'empêcher de dormir correctement.

De plus en veille, le Mac ne peux pas travailler puisqu'il dort,
pour télécharger ton Mac ne devra pas être en veille.....


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2003)

> e G4 fait BCP plus de bruit qu'un imac CD!!!
> 
> j'ai mon imac 266 dans une pièce, et mon PM G4 deux pièces plus loin.... a égale distance entre les deux, tu n'entends que le G4! faut vraiment être tout pres de l'imac pour l'entendre plus que le G4, qui fait bcp plus de bruit...



Sérieux ? Là je l'ai plus à côté de moi, mais quand j'ai reçu mon PM, j'avais encore l'imac CD 333 (c'est vraiment le même que le 266) qui tournait à côté... je trouvais que les deux faisaient à peu près le même bruit avec un léger désavantage pour le PM.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2003)

YOYO a dit:
			
		

> ...C'est insupportable pour dormir, idem pour le G5, ca fait bien assez de bruit pour t'empêcher de dormir correctement...


Tu as un G5 ?


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2003)

Ouai alors t'as un G5 pour dire ça hein ????
En ce moment vaut mieux rien dire sur le G5, surtout le mono, certains on les nerfs.... à vifs....


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2003)

J'ai pu le constater dans le magasin CLG de Lyon. Les ventilos du G5 tournent à fond toute la journée. Ca fait un de ces boucans et en plus un courant d'air ... A la maison ca doit pas être terrible. On dirait presque un XServe.


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai alors t'as un G5 pour dire ça hein ????
> En ce moment vaut mieux rien dire sur le G5, surtout le mono, certains on les nerfs.... à vifs....


Ah bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dernière nouvelle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et tu as vu çà où !?! 

Le mien ne pose aucun problème et est très silencieux la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





nb : j'en suis à 27 jrs sans extinction...


----------



## JPTK (5 Octobre 2003)

> nb : j'en suis à 27 jrs sans extinction...



Allez courage, plus que 4 jours et ça fera un mois complet !


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la mon G3 en est a 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon voila un test qui trouve la grande stabilité d'une bécane


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > nb : j'en suis à 27 jrs sans extinction...
> 
> 
> Allez courage, plus que 4 jours et ça fera un mois complet !


Mais je compte bien battre mon record de plus de 100 jrs avec le G4


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2003)

Y a vraiment des malades sur ce site... mais c'est bien, je me dis comme ça que moi ça peut aller encore par rapport à vous !


----------



## yoyo (6 Octobre 2003)

Un ami possède le G5 1.8 Ghz, et ca pas beaucoup moins bruyant que le G4, mais moins tout de même.

C'est clair que si tu fais juste de l'allumer, y va pas baucoup chauffer et donc les ventilos vont rester au mini ;-)


----------



## MarcMame (6 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais je compte bien battre mon record de plus de 100 jrs avec le G4


Pffff, petits joueurs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai un Mac SE/30 qui tourne 24/24 en serveur de fichier de prefs pour un mélangeur video depuis plus de 10 ans au boulot. Pas un plantage, un reboot par an pour passer le karsher dedans. Même la disquette a 10 ans


----------



## L'AGE (6 Octobre 2003)

On powerBook avec un écran connecté c'est ce qui fait le moins de bruit...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, petits joueurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onra (7 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, petits joueurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celui là n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2003)

voilà pour vous !






Service !


----------



## Ludopac (13 Octobre 2003)

Moi j'arrive à dormir avec mon G4 bi-867 dans la même pièce depuis qu'il a sa nouvelle alim (comme les G4 actuels) mais je n'arriavais pas avec mon ex-iMac 350.

Pourtant il n'avait pas de ventilo, mais le bruit du disque dur était trop énervant. Là le bruit est plus sourd et c'est tout à fait soutenable ...


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2003)

Peut-on me dire svp si le bruit de mon PM vient principalement des ventilos ou que le DD contribue aussi fortement ?
Sinon quelqu'un sait-il par quels ventilos il faudrait remplacer les actuels si je voulais faire baisser le niveau sonore pas 2 au moins ?


----------



## jeep2nine (15 Octobre 2003)

Pour ma part, je dors pas avec mon Mac... mais je passe quand même la journée avec !
C'est un G4 MDD bipro 1,25 Ghz, j'ai fait le changement d'alim cet été et... j'ai l'impression qu'il fait autant de bruit qu'avant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a toujours ce bruit de fond venant du ventilo principal et, lorsque que l'espèce de soufflerie de l'alimentation se met en marche, le boucan infernal des deux ventilos qui démarrent puis s'arrêtent, démarrent puis s'arrêtent, démarrent puis s'arrêtent....
D'ailleurs, à ce propos, est-ce normal que cette soufflerie ne se mette en marche QUE sous OSX et JAMAIS sous OS9


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2003)

Bah la seule chose que je sais c'est que OSX gère la vitesse de rotation des ventilos alors que OS9 non.
Sinon moi cette soufflerie, je ne l'ai entendu que cet été, au démarrage, et heureusement !


----------



## Lordwizard (15 Octobre 2003)

idem!

le seche cheveux c juste au demarrage, jamais apres...


----------



## jeep2nine (16 Octobre 2003)

Ouaip, d'accord avec vous, je l'ai remarqué quand je redémarre système X vers système 9...
N'empêche que l'on sait quand ça commence et que l'on a vraiment hâte que ça s'arrête ce p... de boucan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus d'une fois, j'ai dû arrêter carrément le Mac, au bout de 20 minutes de sèche-cheveux, t'en peux plus !
Alors, pour répondre à la question "New G4 bruyant ?", je dis oui !


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2003)

C'est clair que là c'est vraiment hard la soufflerie, ça doit vraiment être chiant... moi j'ai entendu ça seulement pendant la canicule et seulement au démarrage... ça doit être insuportable.


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on me dire svp si le bruit de mon PM vient principalement des ventilos ou que le DD contribue aussi fortement ?
> Sinon quelqu'un sait-il par quels ventilos il faudrait remplacer les actuels si je voulais faire baisser le niveau sonore pas 2 au moins ?



Personne ne sait alors ? Personne n'a un PM vraiment silencieux ?


----------



## cesmoi666 (16 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,
Vous m'avez l'air très compétent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai un problème avec un G4 bi800/1Goram/Geforce2, je ne peux pas le faire booter sur un 21 Nokia 445XiPlus ! Fonctionne correctement sous CRT 17 et TFT 19. Je suis vraiment dans la m.... . Un autre problème pour relier un Linux et un Mac X par un unique écran, clavier, souris ??! Aucun magasin ne vend le câble spécifique qu'il me faudrait : PS2 vers USB ou un raccord PS2 --&gt; USB ! Voilà deux problème en un ... Merci de vos tuyaux ! Bonne pêche à tous.


----------



## cesmoi666 (17 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai alors t'as un G5 pour dire ça hein ????
> En ce moment vaut mieux rien dire sur le G5, surtout le mono, certains on les nerfs.... à vifs....



Vous voudriez pas vous calmer avec VOS BECANES les gens ? Une machine comme son nom l'indique est !!!! Nous nous sommes des humains bien plus malins (ne veut pas dire plus fort en calcul...). Nos tas de férailles ne servent à rien sans la création que l'on y met derrière ! Alors que l'année prochaine ? Pensez-y !!! Tous le monde se pignolera sur le G6 et l'insdustrie va bon train... réfléchissez un peu éviter de polluer la planète avec le matos, le matos, le matos... SOYEZ PRATIQUE, FONCTIONNEL, COHERENT ! ---&gt;

PS: Vs'avez vu l'émission sur les matériaux et ressouces qu'exploitent ces satannées BECANES et autres  téléphones mobiles, etc....tout la série électronics, tous ce qui contient une EPROM , condensateur, transistors ?en fait !!
LA TANTALITE c'est un minerais dont on exploite LE TANTAL ou COLTANT !! Une roche provenant du sole qui fini par alimenter les appreils les plus sophistiqués du monde entier !!! C'est en Afrique qu'on l'exploite ! Le prix à augmenter de 1000% !! Je mettrais le film à disposition sur un serveur si vous voulez à qui le demande (adsl oblige). Le monde sans tous le reste du monde n'est pas le monde !!! C'est la guerre.
Pardonnez-moi la réflexion un peu brutal ce n'est pas dirigé mais trop de gens (y compris moi) ne le savent pas assez. Bonne continuation.


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2003)

Attends... déjà ça m'intéresse tes films, j'ai une bonne connexion ADSL...
De plus ta remarque est pertinente... mais bon on s'amuse ici...
Des sujets comme celui que tu évoques, y en a plein et tu as raison de le rappeler... mais ici c'est un forum de passionné, alors la raison et la passion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon perso je suis un consommateur responsable du moins j'essaye le plus possible... je suis totalement concerné par ton propos et beaucoup de monde ici...

J'ai gardé mon imac 5 ans... je l'ai toujours... je change pas de machine tous les ans... après je me palluche c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est des nantis alors que les 3/4 de la planète vie dans la misère... et ouai c'est horrible et ouai moi aussi je veux que ça change...

Rien n'est simple, mais je comprends qd même ton coup de gueule... c'est pas un reportage de 52 min d'ailleurs, de canal ?


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2003)

In fine, si vous n'êtes pas satisfaits, il vous reste çà :


----------



## cesmoi666 (18 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attends... déjà ça m'intéresse tes films, j'ai une bonne connexion ADSL...
> De plus ta remarque est pertinente... mais bon on s'amuse ici...
> Des sujets comme celui que tu évoques, y en a plein et tu as raison de le rappeler... mais ici c'est un forum de passionné, alors la raison et la passion
> 
> ...



Merci de la réponse ouverte. Si non OUI tu as raisons ici on vie de passion.
Vraiment je suis très surpris je m'attendez à beaucoup plus sauvage. Vu le message un peu carton à l'égard des pigniolos de bécane (je le répète je le suis aussi, à bon usage...) Je suis bien content que tu partages le sujet avec autant de responsabilité, souplesse et convictions.
Le reportage a été topé sur un chaine du câble. Mais ils se pompent tous à travers le cube alors ?! J'essaie de faire un lien dès que je peux et je le diffuse. Tien d'ailleurs j'ai encore mieux !! Les dessous de la guerre du GOLF !! Horrible !! Après le reportage tu voudrais tuer de l'Américain (bien sûr j'exagère mais si peux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est fabriqué ou Apple !
Si non sur l'alimentation c'est toujours CHINA en gros ?? Merci a+

PS: Pas d'éco sur les alimentations silencieuses supporté par un MAC G4 bi-800? Merci.


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2003)

> j'a vu un reportage il y a quelques mois à ce propos qui m'a bouleversé (sur la 2"envoyé spécial"),qui suivait les filières de recyclage du matériel informatique usagé..
> quand tu vois des montagnes de déchets informatiques et des gamins chinois de dix/douze ans dessus..en train de trier à la main des matières toxiques..
> qui dorment dans des cabanes faites en"cartes mères usagées"et autres morceaux,pièces détachées ect..
> on a beau douter du côté spectaculaire insidieusement recherché par ce type d'émissions,ça donne quand même à réfléchir..
> ...



[mode cynique]  Allez 10 sec de silence et ensuite on ouvre un thread sur à quand le G6 à 8 Ghz made in enfant de moins de 12 ans (très pratique les ptites mains non ?) [/mode cynique]


----------

